
IronFleet: Proving Practical Distributed Systems Correct [pdf] - luu
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/255833/Ironfleet-SOSP2015-twocol.pdf
======
synctext
Very impressive work. Formal verification is slowly becoming real. A step
forward for the field. Recently talked to the author, there is more to come.

The magical essence:

"As in our previous work [21], we use Dafny [39], a highlevel language that
automates verification via the Z3 [11] SMT solver. This enables it to fill in
many low-level proofs automatically; for example, it easily verifies the
program in Figure 2 for all possible inputs x without any assistance."

[39] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/dafny/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/dafny/)

SMT solver = SAT solver,
[http://cvc4.cs.nyu.edu/web/](http://cvc4.cs.nyu.edu/web/)

------
domsj
There's a blog post discussing the paper available at
[http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/10/15/ironfleet-proving-
practic...](http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/10/15/ironfleet-proving-practical-
distributed-systems-correc/)

